# Energizer Charger w/Duracell Rechargeables



## 3mw (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey guys, I recently purchased some Duracell Rechargeable Pre-Charged AA batteries (1.2V / 2000mAh) and I would like to know if I can charge them in an older Energizer charger (model CHDC-CA) that I have? If I remember correctly, the Energizer batteries that came with the charger were 1.2V / 2500mAh. Thanks.


----------



## rockz4532 (Nov 23, 2008)

3mw said:


> Hey guys, I recently purchased some Duracell Rechargeable Pre-Charged AA batteries (1.2V / 2000mAh) and I would like to know if I can charge them in an older Energizer charger (model CHDC-CA) that I have? If I remember correctly, the Energizer batteries that came with the charger were 1.2V / 2500mAh. Thanks.


 yes, anything made to charge nimh cells will work


----------



## Marduke (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, you can charge any NiMH cell in any NiMH charger

*
BUT.....
*

That particular charger is a piece of crap. It is what is called a "dumb timed charger" which does not monitor the actual charge state of cells, and will kill them in short order.

Do yourself a favor and get a popper independent channel smart charger. They are not that expensive.


----------



## rockz4532 (Nov 26, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Yes, you can charge any NiMH cell in any NiMH charger
> 
> 
> *BUT.....*
> ...


 i just realized that was my broken charger! i measured the output from one bay and it measured 8.5 volts!!! now i use the old school 2001 CHM-24


----------

